# This is a Silent Wonder



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice machine!


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Is this a review to tell us that you are going to write an actual review after you actually get a chance to actually use the tool?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

So far so good.)


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Matt, I'm of the opinion that a tool review this early isn't completely useless, but you could help us by providing some more info about your buying experience and initial impressions.

What aspects are the most game-changing for you?

Why did you choose this machine over other options? What other options did you consider?

How is the mobility? Setup? Instructions?

How quiet is the spiral head, really?

How was the customer service you received from Hammer?

How long did it take them to ship your machine?

I'm very happy for your new tool, but I'd like to hear more if it's going in the review section. Otherwise we ought to start a new section for "tool gloats," - don't get me wrong, it's one of the fun aspects of online woodworking forums, but shouldn't be confused with reviews.

Enjoy!


----------



## MattF (Mar 22, 2011)

Alright, sorry for the cursory review. It really was just my initial impression and excitement. I have never done a review before so I will answer the questions as best as I can.
The game changer is that I will be able to use a jointer/thicknesser in my shop that can reliably surface and join wood. I previously did not have any jointer or planer. 
I considered the grizzly/rikon/jet and a few other models prior to ordering this one. I have spoken with others who have those machines and most of them have had problems. I went with hammer after a conversation with a manufacturing expert who explained to me the best source of tooling in the world. China is second rate with quality and engineering as far as I am concerned. Austria has a reputation for excellent tooling. 
Mobility is excellent. Having the mobility kit allows me to easily move the machine anywhere in my tiny shop. 13×13 is tiny.
The spiral cutter head is so quiet that 
1. I feel safe using the machine without hearing protection.
2. I feel safe using the machine with children asleep in the house.
3. My dust exctractor is louder.

It is seriously quiet. I have a buddy with a dB meter who is going to help me measure.

Customer service has been fine so far. The sales staff has been prompt in returning calls and emails.
I did have a small plastic bit broken in shipping and they have sent the piece out to me already.

Shipping. Took forever. I ordered the machine in October, got it Jan 3. I understand it is in demand and has to be shipped from Austria. I am patient person.

I agree the first post was a gloat. I will add to the review as I use the machine more.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Matt:

The A3 is on my list, as well. You have piqued some interest here (in the Forum), please follow-up when you feel it's appropriate.

MJCD


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

Matt, nice! I have the older model, two halves, with a Byrd head. Delaware did the Byrd conversion and sent a tech to setup correctly at my home.

However, I'm still jealous of you! Is it real quite?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

" conversation with a *manufacturing expert* " aka Salesman .
Why don't you copy and paste comment #5 into your posting so we can all stop thanking you for your tool gloat
I try to use my tools for at least a year so I can have something to actually review : )


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

congrats on the purchase! I'm sure that there are a lot of us here that are drooling (and jealous) over your A3, myself included!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like a keeper


----------



## 72hw (Aug 14, 2012)

I will not flame you for the above content - this looks like one heck of a fine machine and I can't blame you for wanting to share it with us!

I was unaware of the Felder Group and their websites have me drooling. May I ask how much you got it for? Shipping something like this across the pond must add to the drain on your wallet…


----------



## Islandguy (Dec 31, 2008)

I have one on order hope to see it in February….


----------



## wfrs21 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Matt,

I am considering the A31 right now. Did you get any of the extension tables for infeed outfeed? I mainly do tables with long stock. I was wondering how it handled longer material with or without the accessories. The add on fences are expensive so I wanted to know if they were really needed. I would be jointing/planning up to 10 pieces.

Also, did you look at the Minimax? The FS 30 is the only other machines I'm interested in.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Scott


----------



## wfrs21 (Sep 6, 2009)

Matt.

Forgot to ask if you are happy with the fence. I've read in other forums that the fence could potentially be an issue due to it's mounting at the front. Could you comment on your experience so far. I would expect that it could deflect a bit laterally which would make any difference when face and edge jointing. Just wondering if it is rock solid vertically when edge jointing in particular.

Are you happy with the fence function?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## MattF (Mar 22, 2011)

Scott
I am still able to get away with one table extension. It works fine for long stock. 8ft-10ft is what I mean by long. 
The fence does not deflect, but I do have to set if for 90 every time I switch modes. It takes about 15 seconds to get it right. Once it is tightened down it is solid. I just have the stock fence. After over 2 years of owning this thing, I am nothing but happy with it. It is is the best piece of machinery in my shop. I would say best tool, but my LN planes are my favorite tools. Five minutes ago I was thicknessing some really curly maple and it had almost no tearout. 
I dont know anything about the Minimax.
Hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions.
Matt


----------



## Minnesotawood (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey Matt - How's that A3 treating you these days? Any issues?


----------

